# Best Alloy Sealant



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

Been looking at a wheel sealant to save having to use a wheel cleaner for maintenance washes, best value seem to be FK1000p and Poorboy's Wheel Sealant, which would you choose out of the two??

Thanks.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

ive just gave my new wheels 2 coats of fk1000p before they go on as the weather improves.

Would say from reading reviews on here the fk1000p takes some beating


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am a big fan of C5.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I've used both FK100p and PB's on my wheels.

FK1000p gets my vote - long lasting, no pink residue and great on bodywork too.

(although Poorboy's would win for smell - it's lovely!)


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody rate Wolfs Rim Shield?


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

POORBOYS Sealant is crap


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Autobrite very berry wheel sealant does a brill job, smells good


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

cypukas said:


> POORBOYS Sealant is crap


+1 this, never been so disappointed in a product.

My money is on AF Mint rims, great stuff. Coat the wheels in it once a year and they sparkle after every wash with regular shampoo.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

cypukas said:


> POORBOYS Sealant is crap


very constructive. PB wheel sealant may not be on the same level as some wheel sealants but its certainly is not "crap" as you put it


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Worth looking at Planet Polish Seal+Shine, gets very good write-ups 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296878


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldn't say the Poorboy's is crap. It may not be the best, but it's far from crap, and as always, less is more. I put several layers on a couple of months ago when I first got the car (ten year old wheels), and despite winter road grime, lots of brake dust, and everything else that gets thrown at them, it takes just a quick hose down and they're clean. It even did a good job of shrugging off the soot particles from bedding in the new pads & rotors the other night. Above all, Poorboy's is cheap...

If you're after something that is truly fit & forget then I'd go for GTechniq (C1/4/5) although I'd be inclined not to waste it if the alloys aren't in good condition. I'm happy with the Poorboys stuff for now, but when I get the Prodrives on there I'll be using the GTechniq all over.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

For me..
Wolfs Rim Shield.
G|Techniq C5
Cquartz DLUX
Planet Polish
SW Auto Barn..


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Having used PB wheel sealent, AF Mint rims and Definative Wax Rotundus, i would spend the extra and get either mint rims or rotundus

PB wheel sealent leaves pink stuff, last 1 month maybe 6 weeks, depending on which wheels. If maintained well seems good. Doesnt really add much bling to wheel, more just protects. Big tub for not much money

Mint rims is cheaper but smaller and lasts 3 months with 2 coats, dirt seems to rise off easily. Brings up a nice shine

Rotundus although double the price is much much larger, therefore last for a loooonnng time. Durability 3+ months, mine hasn't worn off yet. So slick on another set of wheels that were freshly refurbed, the wheel weights wouldn't stick!!!! Smells great and comes in a posh box and glass jar, just don't drop it!!! I have high hopes on this one


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

TJenkos said:


> Worth looking at Planet Polish Seal+Shine, gets very good write-ups
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296878


I really rate this stuff, its dead cheap and is awesome...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

FK1000P for me :thumb:


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Swissvax autobahn but its not exactly cheap.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

FK's good,but tbh i just use the same LSP as on the bodywork most of the time..The last car i detailed i used Dodo Diamond White,and that's what went on the rims..


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

TJenkos said:


> Worth looking at Planet Polish Seal+Shine, gets very good write-ups
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296878


That's what I use...


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I use at the mometn PB Wheel Sealant, first use was disappointing. It was in the winter and seems to last just 2 weeks.

Now i've prepped the wheels with Tough Prep and then two coats of PB Wheel Sealant and now it last already 4 weeks, so I'm looking forward on how long it will last now!

I find it adds little bit of gloss.

My next wheels sealant will be AF mint rims I think


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

I don't mind PB wheel sealant, it isn't the best but it lasts a while as I have had 3 months out of it. Beading doesn't last long but dirt still blasts off for months. I have Wolf rim shield on 1 wheel at the moment, 3 months so far and cleanest wheel always and just needs pressure wash to keep it clean. Never used gtechniq wheel sealant so don't know how that lasts.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Perhaps the key is to use something you are happy with and only change when another product offers more or something extra, we all have that intrigue that the next option may be better, only in using it may we know. 

The process of keep removing my wheels is not one that fills me with glee. Mine have 2 SRP and 1 coat PB wheel seal, the best is very subjective, my wife told me to say that.

Good luck John THt. PB FK>C5


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Still use chemical guys wheel guard but more recently blackfire crystal seal.


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

db said:


> Anybody rate Wolfs Rim Shield?


Yea, seems good so far (2 months) on father in laws car.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

guys I'm leaning towards FK1000P .... could I FK to seal my exhaust as well to stop the need of autosol every few weeks?


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> guys I'm leaning towards FK1000P .... could I FK to seal my exhaust as well to stop the need of autosol every few weeks?


Absolutely. I have and it works a treat.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

majcas84 said:


> Absolutely. I have and it works a treat.


On a side note i clayed my exhaust tips on the outside last time and thyve never shone so bright as they have now


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

going to get some FK1000p then, can then seal my exhaust aswell


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

TJenkos said:


> Worth looking at Planet Polish Seal+Shine, gets very good write-ups
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296878


Currently using Poorboys wheel sealant and gonna try this ^ next!!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Go for the FK then.
The tin will last years


----------

